# Sekonda



## pg tips

I don't even know if all Sekondas are Russian or how you tell. Don't seem to get much of a mention.

This one came off ebay, covered in green paint with a strap that was rotting and smelly.

Cleaned it up with brasso and a new strap and I think it looks great.

I love the font for the numerals. Dia is 35mm ex crown.

It runs about 2 mins slow in 24 hrs but hey all in it cost less than a fiver.

btw the strap is conga eel leather, ten for a tenner, off ebay again. Quite thin but very comfortable and quite good quality.


----------



## Stan

Paul,

Sekonda history is a pig to get hands on.

I would guess that this is Russian.

I reckon all the mechanical Sekodas are.

I doubt the quartz ones have anything to do with Russia????

The big question is which Russian factory made the movement. In truth, it could have been factory number one.. , two........., three..............

Who knows?

I have tried to find the history of Sekonda without a real answer.

Sekoda was just an importer not a manufacturer.

All Russian watch factories may have had a hand in producing Sekonda watches.

We wuold need a TARDIS to find the true origins of ALL Sekondas, I think.

Head scratch!!

Stan.


----------



## Roger

I purchased this one in 1990, looks very similar to some Poljot alarms?

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-8/2936...33/sekonda3.jpg


----------



## Mrcrowley

Sekonda are Russian originally.


----------



## Roy

All the Russian factories , Poljot, Slava, Molina etc. Have made watches for Sekonda in the past. Now they are all Japanese. As stated above Sekonda are just an import company.


----------



## phlogistician

Sekonda, importers, yeah, offices in Leicester? I emailed them about the history of the name ages ago, and asked about the Russian link, got no reply!

Slava still make a watch with the 'Sekonda' name on it. Won't link, as it's to a commercial site, ...


----------



## Andy

I have seen fairly modern Sekonda autos that use Japanese movements.

I guess Miyota's ?


----------



## Roy

Yes Andy they use Miyota now.


----------

